# Clutch Noise With Video



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the Monster Level 3 Clutch Package, but wanted some input here on something. I purchased the car with a Spec Stage 3 clutch installed. It has always been hard to drive, no slipping, but lately has gotten ten times worse and is really a pain. I also noticed that when the clutch is engaged, it makes this terrible grinding noise. I took it into multiple shops and every shop said it was completely normal for this type of clutch. In the video, you can hear the noise. Anybody know what could be the cause of this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBXdNUZ9bvA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

is there vibrations in the pedal or shifter?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Vibration in the pedal. The shifter seems to vibrate whether the pedal is pushed in or not.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Any ideas?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ive heard about shims that are supposed to be used with those clutches...i dont know for a fact but that could cause play and vibrations if that was never installed.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

But would that cause this loud noise?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont know, i dont have any experience with those clutches, just something ive heard that can cause them to act funny..sorry man hopefully someone with more experience chimes in.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I am replacing the clutch hopefully very soon, but I have always wondered what caused that noise. It's something that happens 100% of the time when the clutch is pushed in. It really does sound bad when I am in a parking lot of pulling in somewhere in front of everyone.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you received any input, either negative or positive, on the Monster Level 3?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Every input I have ever received on the Monster clutch has been superb. I think I may have received one concern with it, but other than that, everyone loves it. I am probably going to go with the Monster Level 3 Package on tickshift. Comes with the whole kit (including the slave), remote bleeder, and their master cylinder. Comes out to about $1300 w/ free shipping. Pretty awesome deal


----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

well i have the same clucth and it dosent make sound like that it goes scuck but thats like so normal its becus the car does not have anuff power for the clucth sound werd but that what all the shops tell you need a thin twin papper disxc i think thats what its called well hope this helpde


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Your response would have helped if I could understand anything you just typed


----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

ooooo and thats clutch chatter you just cant get rid of that its sooo normal you can dump the clutch or rais the rpm for it to stop


----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry about that i cant spell that well alot of the stage 3 monster have what is called clutch chadder and thats what it sounds like my car does the same thing the only way to get rid of that is a twin papper like fly weel


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats crazy man. If i remember right the monster stage 3 is rated for 700 hp, have you looked into the stage 2? I was interested in these clutches as well


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> Thats crazy man. If i remember right the monster stage 3 is rated for 700 hp, have you looked into the stage 2? I was interested in these clutches as well


Nope. After dealing with this clutch I will never purchase a Spec again. I am about to pull the trigger on the Monster clutch. They seem to be one of the best clutches for these heavy ass cars


----------

